# GNU park pickle or Capita Horroscope?



## BUTTERZ (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't deside..... Im gonna ride the whole mountain but mostly park. Is the Park P really any better then horroscope with the heelside thing and the magna traction? Is it really worth 100+ dollars? Plz help.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

My room mate just got his in the mail a week ago and u can see a big diffrents in the heel and toe side cuts . so i would say spoil your self and go with the pickel .maga is awsome too great edge control 






THE JIB CRIB


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i personally dont like the park pickle, i think the whole deeper side cut thing is a gimmick and isnt gonna d much for you, plus the thing looks like a pickle.. awesome.
im gonna be on the horrorscope this year for everything.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

hahah yea it does look like a pickle . 




THE JIB CRIB


----------



## BUTTERZ (Oct 13, 2009)

yah that green would look sick with those green union forces.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

haha the "awesome" was sarcastic, i think it looks dumb.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd love to ride a pickel. Hm.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Uhh, your eyes are decieving you, the deeper heelside sidecut is not that noticable with the eye, if you can see it at all. Now, I havent ridden the pickle but I have ridden one of the Santa Cruz boards that had the deeper heelside sidecut. Its noticable, but I wouldn't freak out about it. Unless you really hate how much less leverage you get on your heelside and mentally gripe about it evertime you turn, then its a small bonus at best. I'd take that extra $$ you save NOT buying a HYPE board and get a good set of gloves or a grip of quality socks...

Personally I don't like Magne for park. If I wanted to lay Euro carves then sure, but for park I don't like the hook that is characteristic of Magne.

Horrorscope. Although, something more comparable to the Pickle in the CAPiTA line is the Indoor FK, still like $90 less, but it has a sintered base and some carbon in between the bindings making it a little stronger outside the park than the Horrorscope. Or in between the Horror and the Indoor is the Ultrafear or Sierrascope. Just like the Stair Extreme is a beefed up Stair, the Ultrafear/Sierra is a beefed up Horror.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

I must say all that was well said .
the only thing i disagree about is the magna i ride alot of park and butter its up on those boxs . and never got that hook . so i never sharpen my edge do to the park riding . but when u get hit with that ice windy day i love my magna .. 

just my 2 cents tho 


THE JIB CRIB


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know if I was clear or not, just incase there was any misunderstanding.

When I said hook, it related to the way it carves on piste/in the park, for me it didn't have enough level of sensitivity. Its minimal level of "grip" in a carve was too much for me. This of course is all kinda hard to explain though...

Of course this is also just my $.02


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd like to demo a pickle, so for all those that haven't tried it, you really can't comment on whether the different sidecuts are a gimmick or if it's actually noticeable or not.


----------



## BUTTERZ (Oct 13, 2009)

Your kinda of contradicting the name. "Park Pickle" You say dont like it as a park board but its designed for park. But thanks for the input.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

its name is park pickle but it is definitely not a jib stick. its stiffer than the banana, which is stiffer than the horrorscope.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'd like to demo a pickle, so for all those that haven't tried it, you really can't comment on whether the different sidecuts are a gimmick or if it's actually noticeable or not.


I have one. To me it's not that noticeable. Probably because I'm used to dealing with normal sidecut on both sides.



jtchompy said:


> its name is park pickle but it is definitely not a jib stick. its stiffer than the banana, which is stiffer than the horrorscope.


Bingo! I use mine as an all mt stick. The "Park" in the name must refer to the big booter type lines that are available in the park. I actually think the Pickle is stiffer than the TRS I demo'd.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

earlvb said:


> I have one. To me it's not that noticeable. Probably because I'm used to dealing with normal sidecut on both sides.


That doesn't make sense. If someone is new to boarding, then they won't know the difference. If someone is skilled with a traditional symmetric board, then wouldn't they be the only ones that might possibly notice a difference?



earlvb said:


> Bingo! I use mine as an all mt stick. The "Park" in the name must refer to the big booter type lines that are available in the park. I actually think the Pickle is stiffer than the TRS I demo'd.


I flexed the pickle by hand in the store, and I was surprised that it was stiffer than I expected. Not a noodle, but not as stiff as the TRS though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> That doesn't make sense. If someone is new to boarding, then they won't know the difference. If someone is skilled with a traditional symmetric board, then wouldn't they be the only ones that might possibly notice a difference?


Well that wasn't the best way to express it, the point is that it doesn't seem to make much difference. Some yes, but you can get the same result with a normal board. It's not like you'll have an epiphany for making heelside turns when you start riding one. Heelside is already my stronger side, so that may also be a factor as to why I don't notice it as much.



Triple8Sol said:


> I flexed the pickle by hand in the store, and I was surprised that it was stiffer than I expected. Not a noodle, but not as stiff as the TRS though.


Well I can tell you that by riding them the Pickle isn't as easy to butter around as the TRS that I demo'd. Surprised me too! According to Mervin's stiffness chart they're the same stiffness, except the Pickle picks up stiffness sooner in the size range.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i had a park pickle in my hands about 20 minutes ago, an the deeper side cut is hardly noticable, i had to look at it from so many different angles to even notice it at all. plus its pretty stiff for a park board, idk about the pickle, i wouldnt go with it. plus its heavy. i was holding a pickle and a www which is really comparable to the horrorscope, and the www is alot lighter. the pickle seems like a good rockerd all mountain board, idk if its what you are looking for. 
plus magne almost forces you to be on edge, idk if thats what you want when your approaching hits.


----------

